# Search for meaning



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps not as profound as the title implies but I ran across an express that seems to be one Ham enthusiasts use "God bless and 73s". I googled it to try and get a fuller understanding and saw lots of guys use it but couldn't find a definition. I get the gist but what the heck does the 73s mean?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is what I found...

Amateur radio operators and other morse code users commonly use the number 73 as a "92 Code" abbreviation for "best regards", typically when ending a QSO (a conversation with another operator). These codes also facilitate communication between operators who may not be native English speakers. [1] In Morse code, 73 is an easily recognized palindrome ( - - · · · · · · - - )


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.hamuniverse.com/qsignals.html


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Found some more info by searching the 92 code.... Here is a wiki page for western union codes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/92_Code


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------

